# Warm-Up for a Test?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So only a one and half weeks out to our hunt test. I am so excited and nervous...worried a little about water because we just haven't trained on it much and it is still cold. Going to be dipping below freezing at night this week and only in the 50s. Ugh. Entries close today and only 40 something are entered for the whole weekend when last year was over 80...wonder if it is the cold water? At any rate, at least maybe that means we will finish early if their are really only 11 junior dogs running.

Anyway, any recommendations for what you can legally do to warm up your dog at a test? I've been told not to throw short fun bumpers by the car because that is considered training (but maybe could stop somewhere on the way in and do it). Scout's first run is often like she has ants in her pants (excited, nervous energy maybe) so I'd like to do something to get some of the willies out of her.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

IMO fun bumpers are OK. Fun bumpers with corrections (i.e. you are yelling at the dog if it breaks) are training and are not OK. Use caution but usually you can go to some out of the way place and throw bumpers to get their ya-yas out.
If there is a field on the way to the event that you can stop at, heck you can do anything so far as you are off the property.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally understand you being nervous, but try to relax. Scout is trained way past junior level, you'll do fine!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You hand throwing a few bumpers in the airing area to blow off some steam and empty the dog is ok. 

Putting a helper out in the airing area to toss a few bumpers for you "NOT ok".


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> You hand throwing a few bumpers in the airing area to blow off some steam and empty the dog is ok.
> 
> Putting a helper out in the airing area to toss a few bumpers for you "NOT ok".


Like so much with dogs and dog training it probably depends what part of the country you are in. I remember a junior test where I was tossing bumpers by my car and was scolded for training on the grounds.

I always try to stop somewhere ahead of time and get their head in the game. Sometimes it works and sometimes not, but at least I try.

Kathy


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

KathyG said:


> Like so much with dogs and dog training it probably depends what part of the country you are in. I remember a junior test where I was tossing bumpers by my car and was scolded for training on the grounds.
> 
> I always try to stop somewhere ahead of time and get their head in the game. Sometimes it works and sometimes not, but at least I try.
> 
> Kathy


The AKC has put the explanation I gave in their Judges seminars for the last 6 years. There shouldn't be any misunderstandings anymore.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This goes without saying, but I will say it anyway....if you do throw a few bumpers, please be very aware of the effect it may have on other dogs who are nearby, even in their trucks. Try to do it where no other dogs can see you.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are worried about acclimating to water just find some secluded water. Get em where you can throw a few bumpers with no pressure and just let them get used to it. You still have to keep certain standards (delivery etc.). Goal is to get a little of the pressure off of the test environment so you don't take and overly amped up dog to line.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> If you are worried about acclimating to water just find some secluded water. Get em where you can throw a few bumpers with no pressure and just let them get used to it. You still have to keep certain standards (delivery etc.). Goal is to get a little of the pressure off of the test environment so you don't take and overly amped up dog to line.


Do you do this? I know several people who believe that you may be setting yourself for a problem should you arrive at a HT/FT site and have no time for the warmup. They feel that the dog must know how to go from the dog crate to the holding blind.

I myself don't have a position on this.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Do you do this? I know several people who believe that you may be setting yourself for a problem should you arrive at a HT/FT site and have no time for the warmup. They feel that the dog must know how to go from the dog crate to the holding blind.
> 
> I myself don't have a position on this.


Agreed. Have a friend who did this (otherwise her dog wouldn't get in the water for the first mark) -- well if you have no "warmup pond" then you are screwed.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

gdgli said:


> Do you do this? I know several people who believe that you may be setting yourself for a problem should you arrive at a HT/FT site and have no time for the warmup. They feel that the dog must know how to go from the dog crate to the holding blind.
> 
> I myself don't have a position on this.


Interesting thought! That's what usually happens with my group training but I don't like going from crate to holding blind for a few reasons...one my dog is amped coming right off the car and it often affects the first mark she runs. Also, she has eliminated on the return. Actually used to be impressed by friends' dogs who always held the bumper while err, lifting the leg or popping a squat--thought they were so well trained not to let go. Funny thing is mine has just learned on her own so she at least doesn't drop it when that happens. I deal with it in training if we are short on time and need help, but its not so good for a test.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Do you do this? I know several people who believe that you may be setting yourself for a problem should you arrive at a HT/FT site and have no time for the warmup. They feel that the dog must know how to go from the dog crate to the holding blind.
> 
> I myself don't have a position on this.


If I have the time yes. My last dog needed to blow off steam at a test. My dogs go from crate to airing to holding blind in training and if possible on test day. Radar, my last dog definitely needed "warm up" to get his energy level down. Along with a few "refresher" exercises.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> If I have the time yes. My last dog needed to blow off steam at a test. My dogs go from crate to airing to holding blind in training and if possible on test day. Radar, my last dog definitely needed "warm up" to get his energy level down. Along with a few "refresher" exercises.


Without a doubt, my dog has done better if she "warms up". However, successful warmup is 40 minutes. I can't say that I have found it practical to do this at events. I did it on the day of her WC test and she was a star however I had to do it at home. When I got to NJ for the test, I was told that there was no place for warmup. The closest place was 30 miles east.

Bottom line, I know that warmup is good for her but I also know that I may not get the chance. So, I am still struggling with how should I train.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Might try doing some "fake" runs to the holding blinds during the test before she runs then put her back in the crate. In training if she doesn't behave going to the blind, put her up and let her think about it for a while. Repeat it until she does it right. Then she gets to run.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Interesting thought! That's what usually happens with my group training but I don't like going from crate to holding blind for a few reasons...one my dog is amped coming right off the car and it often affects the first mark she runs. Also, she has eliminated on the return. Actually used to be impressed by friends' dogs who always held the bumper while err, lifting the leg or popping a squat--thought they were so well trained not to let go. Funny thing is mine has just learned on her own so she at least doesn't drop it when that happens. I deal with it in training if we are short on time and need help, but its not so good for a test.


I don't think we were implying go straight from the car to the holding blind -- rather -- do not get in the habit of throwing fun bumpers IN THE WATER as a bandaid to getting her in the water on the first mark. 
One of our training group rules is AIR YOUR DOGS BEFORE YOU RUN -- even if we all have to wait around for ten minutes while your dog does its business. I HATE when dogs go to the bathroom while they are running, yes even on the way back. Even today Slater got a BIG correction for doing that. Line time is MY TIME buddy -- NOT YOUR social hour to go peepee! I was actually happy it happened as the first time he did this was at the 2nd SH test we ran, and he did it two days in a row -- NEVER before then in practice -- so I was very happy to correct it in training!
Kristin's girl Sophie used to be so excited she couldn't get her to go potty before running, we finally resorted to saying "Okay if you won't go when I tell you you are not going when you feel like it" and she would get corrected if she tried to go while running. THAT cleaned it up and guess who goes potty now when they are aired?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I will have to think about that one. It doesn't happen often, but Scout unfortunately has done it and my group is always complaining about run time as it is  So when she has done it I've always felt like it was my fault and to let it go. Hmm. 

The other unfortunate side but maybe I can correct it is that she is often a poop twice dog which is annoying. As in, poop now, walk a little bit, then poop again. Argh.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Well I will have to think about that one. It doesn't happen often, but Scout unfortunately has done it and my group is always complaining about run time as it is  So when she has done it I've always felt like it was my fault and to let it go. Hmm.
> 
> The other unfortunate side but maybe I can correct it is that she is often a poop twice dog which is annoying. As in, poop now, walk a little bit, then poop again. Argh.


haha well trust me Fisher thinks pooping is the national pastime but somehow he manages to keep it under wraps during the two minutes of line time we have.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> haha well trust me Fisher thinks pooping is the national pastime but somehow he manages to keep it under wraps during the two minutes of line time we have.


In my opinion that is flipping you the PAW. Probably doesn't do it in training. 
True, on the bandaid thing that needs to addressed in training. Really never have had that problem. Water Force takes care of that.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> In my opinion that is flipping you the PAW. Probably doesn't do it in training.
> .


No I'm saying I don't allow him to go while we are working, for EXACTLY that reason!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

IMO, stopping to potty is a violation of the "come" command (even if the command is assumed), and is simply not allowable. Ever. At all. They can hold it, as Anney says, for a couple of minutes no matter how excited/nervous/amped/whatever they are.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Amped up line manners, yep, we unexpectantly had those on our 1st Started Tests. Really excited in the blinds and just a melt down at the line, whinnying, climbing, I don't think I ever got a sit. I remember a very nice judge quietly saying to me "She doesn't have to sit to call for the birds". Thank God as soon as the duck call blew she locked on to the mark.
The next week I started training with my trainer and the line manners reared their ugly head again. (After all she got away with them at the tests.) It was the first thing we addressed, and I have not seen them since. She is still excited in the blind but contained and goes to the line with her game face on ready to work.
I noticed in the last couple of Junior tests I ran, the alot of the dogs who were a handful in the blinds and/or couldn't settle at the line, had big hunts and did not always come up with the bird.
Lisa, I realize that you are only a few days away from your test but you might want to address line manners at some point. I sure this is not news to you. 
A friend has a great story of her Golden Boy's unexpected line manners in the holding blinds at his first Junior test. The story goes as they are working their way though the holding blinds and her boy is getting more and more excited. At the last blind before the line, she has him by the firmly by the collar and he flips his entire body out of the blind. She is not a big gal, but the adrenaline is flowing and she flips him back in the blind. The judges were turned away from her watching the dog at the line run, so she isn't sure if they noticed. The dog ahead of her leaves the line, judges mark down the score, then one judge looks up, with a twinkle in her eye and a big smile she calls out "SwampCollie to the line".


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hollyk said:


> Lisa, I realize that you are only a few days away from your test but you might want to address line manners at some point. I sure this is not news to you.


Oh I wasn't referring to line manners! For the most part I have pretty good control now as long as I stay on top of it. That doesn't stop her from being very antsy while in heel position though. She knows to stay with me, but if she is fresh from her crate there's a lot of hopping and pounding the ground in place and at heel the whole way...and shaking. And if the first chance she gets to blow off steam is her first mark there might be excessive running. This dog loves to run. And well, it certainly would help if she had slightly less pent-up energy in the holding blind.

I did watch a dog fail last year for being under poor control in the blinds. I heard the judges talking and they scored him a zero in obedience after several attempts to control getting him to the line. Yikes!


----------

